# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.1 G6-Uxx, G630-Uxx

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.1 G6-Uxx, G630-Uxx*       *Choose zZKey = Build Confidence + Increase Expertise*    *What's New:*
------------------------------------
* *Fixed minor detail in Huawei G6-U** , G630-U** models with newest 2014 firmwares.*
------------------------------------ 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
  Quote:  			 				Connecting...
Phone Detected.
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer: HUAWEI
Model: G630-U20
Build ID: G630-U20V100R001C00B117
Flash Memory: EMMC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Linux version 3.4.0+ (android@localhost) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 6 05:00:11 CST 2014
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking root... OK!
Initializing...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Imei: 8642950xxxxxxxx
Serial: DU2NQA146C033xxx
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reading Simlock Status... *Simlock Status: Phone Locked.* 
Creating Simlock Backup...
Unlocking Phone... *Unlock Done.*
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.   
Thanks to @*Serg5555* for test report.   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

